# new girl asks questions



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Firstly thanks to RexTTer - having seen the lovely response you get for asking whether it was okay to ask stoopid questions thought I'd dive straight in! Also even I figured out the heated seats!

Am on third day of TT ownership - TTR 225 tucked up safely in garage (sorry and sad to hear your news Raven) but can't wait until the G&G event on 18th to ask you experts some questions.

First question I have to ask - is there some protocol amongst TT owners that says you shouldn't acknowledge another TT when you are out? Whilst driving this weekend I tried flashing/smiling at all the TTs I came across to very little effect. Please let me know if this is a major no no before I embarrass myself any further.

Next question - have I missed something or are there not many girlies out there in forum-land? Have come across granny (bet she isn't) and assume CAOROLSTT is a girl but was a bit confused by Monique...?! There is no way I am gonna graduate from my lowly one star rating unless we have the odd topic that doesn't require a detailed technical knowledge.. (actually can more people ask about the heated seats coz I can do that one..)

Was anyone else with a recently delivered TT affected by the drivers air bag recall? The dealer told me 400 odd cars - mostly TT's were affected. Mine sat at the dealers for the whole of October while it waited for a new steering wheel - but they were really nice and let me visit it - bit like prison though as I wasn't allowed the keys(!).

Next - do I really need to use the soft top cover when the roof is down? The manual implies that you ought to but the sales guy at my dealer said not to bother. Given the rain this weekend I have been taking option B but would be intersted to know your views.

Finally - I was really disappointed that the key for my TT is exactly the same as the key for my company A6 (which incidentally now feels like driving a milkfloat). Now I have two identical keys and it is already a pain in the a*se trying to figure out which is which. The helpful lady at the dealers suggested I put a blob on nail varnish on one - but there must be a less crap answer than that!

Am intrigued to see the answers to that lot and look forward to earning my next star. Thanks guys.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

No

No

No

No

No

I think that clears up the answers to your questions.

P.S Welcome


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

T7
Hello and Welcome,
Granny here, you cheeky whippersnapper, yes i am aGranny and female.
Leave it vlastan.
You just ask away all those niggly questions, cos the " knowledgeable" ones cant refer you to previous post's cos the aliens came and took them all away.
LOL Granny :-*


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Hello T7 and welcome ;D
get ur self a TTR key ring 8)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Welcome T7,

There are about 7-8 girls/ladies on the forum. So you are not alone. And Carol is a granny...but a young one!

Funny you mentioned your A6. I just went from a Passat 1.8T to the TT...my TT is 8 days old now! And the Passat was like a boat compared to the TT. So I am very pleased.

About the key the problem can be solved easily, just use two different key rings.

And now let me ask a question!! When you take your hands off the steering wheel, will the car go straight or will it pull to the left?


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Hi T7

There are a few other ladies present in the forum, there was a post about this the other day you can find it hear

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1035920480

As for the key dilemma get yourself a TT key ring for the TT key.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

T7, just one word of caution, if on your travels around the forum you see this man....








just scream loudly and one of us will be along to help. 

P.S Welcome


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

re: , just use two different key rings.

Can't trust myself not to lose keys unless I have them all on one bunch. Especially now as I have to sleep with them under my pillow in case someone breaks into my house and steals them to get my car (Ravens story will give me nightmares)!!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Oi VEK...you stole my picture!! I have a copyright and I am going to sue your arse now!


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Vlastan
How did you manage to get this thread round to your fav subject.
I think its only fair to warn T7 if we can and what better way than a piccy.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

T7 if someone breaks into your house to get your keys its better they find them without having to wake you up & demand them :-/

If I was personally concerned I would leave them somewhere they would find them downstairs, but out of sight of windows & letterbox not to encourage anyone to break in, in the first place.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

>


Will the nightmare never stop! small children may be looking at that. LOL

T7 Hello, flash and wave all you can, anyone who doesn't respond always seem miserable and obviously don't realise what they have got. Enjoy.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Actually I think that photo is much more likely to give me nightmares.....

By the way UK225 thanks for the link to the last girly thread - that's more like it! Would love to do a girls TT meet - am in SE.

p.s. in roadster handbag obviously goes behind own seat - phone goes in bag as its too noisy to use it with roof down and music v loud.

pps vlastan - have not taken both hands off wheel as have been seeing how fast TT will go


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

T7...the person in this photo is me! Do I look so scary to you?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Oh no T7

You've only gone and upset Vlastan now!

tch tch tch this will never do.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> T7...the person in this photo is me! Do I look so scary to you?


you answered your own question V


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> First question I have to ask - is there some protocol amongst TT owners that says you shouldn't acknowledge another TT when you are out? Whilst driving this weekend I tried flashing/smiling at all the TTs I came across to very little effect. Please let me know if this is a major no no before I embarrass myself any further.
> 
> but was a bit confused by Monique...?!
> 
> ...


Flash and Wave, my missus takes great pleasure in the lack of acknowledgement I get...but it feels good the 1% of the time it does work!

LOL, Monique is a dog!! Â ...no literally she is a dog! I've met some ugly birds and this one is a real bowwow! Â  well actually its his dogs name ..for those who dont know!
;D

What recall!!!! what did I miss, someone enlighten me! I know its hard but try!!!! Â


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Hey Mr Powell,

Why don't you post your baby face then for all to see? Coward! ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> what did I miss, someone enlighten me! I know its hard but try!!!! Â


You missed that we have moved into the 2000's. LED's and Neons are no longer acceptable.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> Flash and Wave, my missus takes great pleasure in the lack of acknowledgement I get...but it feels good the 1% of the time it does work!


Thats a pretty poor return Wak, are you sure your doing it right!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

vlastan :-[ waah theres no way to dig myself out of that one.....!

Re recall - was told that a batch of driver airbags were discovered to be faulty (would not activate at the required speed) but this was only discovered after vehicles built and shipped in Aug/Sept this year. Sales rep told me 400 odd vehicles with sports steering wheels were affected - therefore the majority would be TT's. They had 6 to replace at their dealership and had to wait for 3 weeks for parts (new steering wheel). My TT arrived at dealer on 1/10 and was delivered on 1/11!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> vlastan waah theres no way to dig myself out of that one.....!


You may post your photo then...to see the true T7!

Kmpowell, is butt ugly, that's why he doesn't like posting his photo!!


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Welcome T7 to our wonderfull forum,what part of the country are you from ?
ps
Watch out for vlastan


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Thats a pretty poor return Wak, are you sure your doing it right!


Hey its the fact that I bother that counts, only one other person has flashed and waved at me first and they knew me from here. :-/


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Hey T7...
welcom to the forum!! Â 

dont worry about vlastan its Bash you got to keep an eye on! Â


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Welcome to a small location of madness on the web T7 !
One word of advice, don't trust anyone who doesn't have green stars against their name 



> Thats a pretty poor return Wak, are you sure your doing it right!


I expect most people just ignore him... I know I would ! Â ;D Â ;D Â ;D
Seriously, the number of TT's that bother to respond is very very low. I alwasy raise a hand in acknowledgement (don't flash though as it implies too many differnt messages to other road users... besides, it's cold out at the moment Â  ), and get very few responses .. maybe everyone's ignoring me as well ?? Â


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> I expect most people just ignore him... I know I would ! Â ;D Â ;D Â ;D
> 
> I alwasy raise a hand in acnkowledgement (don't flash though as it implies too many differnt messages to other road users...
> 
> .. maybe everyone's ignoring me as well ?? Â


  Is it ok if I just raise a finger when I see you around , Kev, It could be our secret salute?  ;D

Dont try that one at home guys'n'gals, its a specially managed salute that only Kev and I would understand and choreographed by trained stuntmen!

It definitely could be misinterpreted by other road users and specially avoid trying the 1 fingered salute with Sierra XR4 drivers in their 928 clones!  ;D ;D ;D


----------



## ttsquiff (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello T7.
the issue of acknowledgement has somewhat puzzled me as well. I've only owned my LHD 225 TTC for a month and have waved to many other TT's, but no +'ve response so far ???
I haven't yet given up- i wondered at first whether it was just snobbery due to the fact that i drive on the wrong side(not of the road, i have a LHD), but perhaps that i have not seen any other Forum members deep within the Wiltshire countryside!!!


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

I would be happy with any sort of acknowledgement form other TT drivers - even 1 fingered acknowledgements!!!


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Vlastan if you wanna see what T7 looks like why not come along to the Guildford & Godalming meet - I'm sure you could make it in just over an hour???!??

Damian


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2002)

Hello T7....another girlie here, there seems to be a few of us these days. Well more than 3!!!LOL

I'm PJ (paula), there's also PaulaTT, Barely Legal, CCC, Wendy...Granny who's introduced herself, Daniela (A3 DFU) and Zoe (where is Zoe these days?) and I'm sure there are more but we seem to be the regulars!!

Welcome. Oh yes and I'm sure Vlastan will be gentle with you to start with


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

> T7 Hello, flash and wave all you can, anyone who doesn't respond always seem miserable and obviously don't realise what they have got. Enjoy.


seeing that you do not mention TT's - do you just flash and wave at any car like a nutter? 

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com

PS - T7 - let me be the nth person to welcome you into the bosum of the forum (and let me be the first to offer you a moustache ride - you know what I mean!!) - and that offer is to all you ladies out there.....

PPS - didn't they warn you about the unsavory characters that lurk in these dark forum hallways (like Vlastan) - yet others here are more dangerous yet somehow exciting - mysterious and tantalising - men who know how to take the ladies to where they want to get EVERYTIME. (and I opening myself up to abuse again? - damn)


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Welcome T7!

Following a Bash post is a tough act to follow.

I have an American cocker spaniel named Monique. and to clarify the gender: I am a grandfather of two.

I wave to all TT's and most reasonable sport cars: MX5, TVR's and vintages. I except the Z3 and the Merc SLK: hairdresser cars. (Flame suit on)

I drive on the right side of the road as I live on the mainland.

TTRQ LHD Miltek and 280HP remap! A nice toy!


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

> I wave to all TT's and most reasonable sport cars: MX5, TVR's and vintages. I except the Z3 and the Merc SLK: hairdresser cars. (Flame suit on)


MX5?? you jest!Is this not included in the hair dressers section? 

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've only had a couple of people flash back at me, but then by the time I've recognised most TT's coming the other way, it's too late.

I saw one the other night just by Kew Bridge when I was stuck in very bad traffic, and we were alongside each other for a while, but it was really, really pissing it down so I didn't want to lower the window to talk.

I saw him checking out my six xpoke alloys and off-road suspension though and I could tell he was jealous as hell as he only had RS4's and lowered sus.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Vlastan if you wanna see what T7 looks like why not come along to the Guildford & Godalming meet - I'm sure you could make it in just over an hour???!??
> 
> Damian


Do you think it will be wise to come and meet a woman who said I will give her nightmares? Perhaps I should bring my handbag then! ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

V:

Don't worry mate, you give everyone nightmares. Kev's photo did appear briefly on the Ugly blokes thread a few weeks ago, he was the "jumper wearing little gobshite" IIRC.

Welcome to the madhouse T7. I'm sure you'll enjoy it here ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Perhaps I should bring my handbag then! Â ;D


Does it match your seats vlastan


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Paul...you could only see part of Vek's face! He avoids full frontal photography...he must be minging a lot!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Paula,

Could you send me a photo of the boots please!! Perhaps I should get a pair too! ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Ooppps!! I didn't know they were stilettos!! I can only manage with 2"...sorry!! ;D

...and of course they must be size 11!! I am a BIG boy...you know!! :-*

So you have the boots...and I have the car...care for a spin?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

V:

Can you honestly see any women with half an ounce of common sense (Paula you have plenty more than half an ounce) getting into a car alone with you. I would not let my daughter, grandmother or any woman i know, get into a car with you. Even worse as it looks like a tarts boutique/pimpmobile  ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> *chuckle*....I have some 'lurverly' knee length boots that match his seats though!!  :


pj
any chance of a picture


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Paul...you are soooooo jealous...because my TT is flashier than yours!!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Vlastan:

All your pimpmobile needs is a garter belt hanging from the rear view mirror. Still at least it saves cleaning when you've got Arsenal playing at home  ;D


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Is W7 PMC correct Vlastan? Is ARSENAL your team?

How fitting for a self admitted bugger!

Cheers,

: : :


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

the standards have definately fallen -

Does this explain your interest in getting buggered every weekend (much like your team? )

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Guys...I HATE football. I never watch it...it is boring!

The red interior has nothing to do with football...it is just plain kinky fun!! It is a sexually oriented colour that inspires me to do mad things!! 

I only took it for this sports car, in a posh car it wouldn't fit very well.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Welcome to the madhouse T7!

I don't wave about in the car, but I always try and acknowledge other TT drivers, usually with a beaming smile, or with a 'thumbs up' with your righthand on the steering wheel 8) as you pass. You'll be surprised how often it works! We are just a little more subtle than those flashy BMW drivers!

Enjoy your TT - and if you can try to go to one of the meets. We're not as mad as you might think .... I survived Vlastan's 'TT delivery meet', a lot of fun with 10 TT's and their owners.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Hi T7 and welcome to the otherside of TT ownership.

The female to male ratio is getting bigger by the day, it must be 8:500 by now.

I think a girlie meet should be arranged.

Would anyone like to arrange it?

BL
x Â


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Hi T7 ans welcome to the otherside of TT ownership.
> 
> The female to male ratio is getting bigger by the day, it much be 8:500 by now.
> 
> ...


Great idea...I would love to meet you all together!! Just tell me what are you into...and then I will do it to keep you happy! I cater for all types of meetings and I am more than pleased to offer my services FREE, to the TT forum ladies!!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Thanks V, but I did mean one of the girls :-*
BL
x


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Nice, but unsubtle, try Vlastan  
You'll never make Mi5 with tactics like that 

Damian


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Nice, but unsubtle, try Vlastan Â
> You'll never make Mi5 with tactics like that Â
> 
> Damian


I work for the Greek intelligence...we are always raw with female speciments in order to induce fear and make them spill the beans!! ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Thanks V, but I did mean one of the girls :-*
> BL
> x


Lisa,

I was only offering in case non of the girls is free to arrange something!!

Your humble servant!

Nick


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Hi T7 and welcome to the otherside of TT ownership.
> 
> The female to male ratio is getting bigger by the day, it must be 8:500 by now.
> 
> ...


excellent idea - what about meeting at somewhere central and girly - Bicester Shopping Village or Cadburyland....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> excellent idea - what about meeting at somewhere central and girly - Bicester Shopping Village or Cadburyland....


LOVELY...I love chocolate and shopping...I am a girls best friend, honestly!! I can even carry shopping bags!!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> excellent idea - what about meeting at somewhere central and girly - Bicester Shopping Village or Cadburyland....


Bicester or Cadburyworld fine by me! ( I love shopping but I don't eat Chocolate though) 
Name the day.
BL
x Â


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Any chance of it being a weekday though ?

BL
x


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2002)

Hello ;D
1/ I have been flashing and waving like a fool, but thats me, few waved back mostly women! - but I'm only 3 days in aswell.

2/ more girls the better 

3/No air bag prob, but mine isn't new.

4/Dunno - the roof doesn't move on mine.

5/A6 milkfloat . . . he he he


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Girls,

I would suggest that if you don't want a few dozen "extra" TT's at your girly TT meet, I would arrange your date and destination via IM/email ;D and I can help if you wanted someone to co-ordinate the arrangements.......  8) :

nuTTs


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Girls,
> 
> I would suggest that if you don't want a few dozen "extra" TT's at your girly TT meet, I would arrange your date and destination via IM/email ;D and I can help if you wanted someone to co-ordinate the arrangements.......  8) :
> 
> nuTTs


OI...watch out matey...I was here before you!! Live the birds alone!! ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

have you been using your greek charm again lord V


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It always works! ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

of course it does


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

NuTTs is right. A girlie meet would be one long distance event that Vlastan defo would show up for. (Run Forest, run).

I'd keep it offline if i were you.

How did Vlastan, Greek & Charm arrive in the same sentence?  ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> How did Vlastan, Greek & Charm arrive in the same sentence?


You wouldn't bloody know...you are an English northern iceberg!! ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Actually, i was born in Manchester, raised in Surrey from the age of 6months to 16yrs, then moved North, where apart from a couple of years working in Florida, i've been resident ever since. ;D ;D

Should i understand what you mean by being an Iceberg? ;D

We're much more friendly up North ;D & the beer is so much cheeper


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> the beer is so much cheeper


but what about the women?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Even cheaper mate, though i'm usually drunk, so i can't be entirely sure. Lots of cuties though. We'll have to have a Northern hospitality night one weekend.    ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> I am a girls best friend, honestly!! I can even carry shopping bags!! Â


A Rampant Rabbit with hands,whatever next ;D ;D ;D


----------



## ttsquiff (Sep 2, 2002)

> I would be happy with any sort of acknowledgement form other TT drivers - even 1 fingered acknowledgements!!! Â  Â


No problem Kev. Your car is quite distinctive. If you're down in the Wiltshire area and a LHD Amulet, S8 TTC goes past, i promise you the 'bird'!! ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> A Rampant Rabbit with hands,whatever next Â ;D ;D ;D


whooar


----------



## ttsquiff (Sep 2, 2002)

> Bicester or Cadburyworld fine by me! ( I love shopping but I don't eat Chocolate though)
> Name the day.
> BL
> x Â


What BL, let me get this right. You are female and you don't eat chocolate??


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Girls,
> 
> I would suggest that if you don't want a few dozen "extra" TT's at your girly TT meet, I would arrange your date and destination via IM/email ;D and I can help if you wanted someone to co-ordinate the arrangements.......  8) :
> 
> nuTTs


You guys don't really want to crash a girly shopping trip do you??? Or is it the lure of shopping for handbags and high heeled boots to match your TT seats? 

Anyway back to my original thread which is girl asks questions....

do the TTOC do an annual big bash where we all get to go someplace together? does anyone do a road trip to Le Mans (ive never been but heard its brill)?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> What BL, let me get this right. You are female and you don't eat chocolate??


Chocolate does nothing for me Â but I love those kids Pink and white Nougat bars( Tom and Jerry) Â with the nuts in, every now and again.

If I do eat chocolate it has to be plain chocolate and straight out the fridge. Even the look of soft, melting chocolate makes me want to gag. ( cadburyworld has lots of melted chocolate)

What a funny thing to ask about.

BL
x


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

For the last 2 years we have had an annual event. The last one at the Beaulieu motor museum had about 100 ish TT's there. Since then though we've had an international (Northern France) meet. At the moment BigJon is organising a week long trip around Europe for next April, but the thread has disappeared since the great Forum quake of 2002 :-/


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2002)

Jez ..one new girl say's hi and the whole forum goes nuts.

Must be the prospect of going shopping for sexy high heeled boots that does it ..well my wife(AKA amelda marcos) thinks so!


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

T7
Have done that Bicester village, When i took car to AMD,. 
Hubbies plastic still recovering/
Well i ask you what's a girl to do, 2 hrs to kill whilst AMD fit cruise, lets go shopping said hubby .
OK. I'm gone, Even got lift from nice man at AMD.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Crikey.......away for a couple of days and the world goes mad !

Hi T7 , a nomal guy here. Sorry if my friends have hijacked your thread , right go on fire away and I will answer with no reference to sex, chocolate, ugly people, or any one whose name starts with "V"

Ps why all the fuss guys, have you chaps not met a girl before ?

They should really get out more T7. See you at G&G on the 18th. You will recognise me, I have a Penguin in my car and also a dismembered corpse.

 John


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

One day off the forum and what happens?
Hello T7 and welcome  
TT and A6 are a good combination: my other half has an A6 2.7 bi-turbo while I got the TT ;D ;D ;D
Guess which one I prefer!!!!!!
One of the other girls ;D ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Somehow I suspect this thread is going to run for some time 

I'm sure that the ratio of Men TT owners V Lady TT owners is just a bit biased towards men on this forum.... it's not the same out on the roads!

 I've done two meetings now, and I'm looking forward to the third (wherever that may be) my chief navagator will join me too!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Cyprus  
4 Unwins did their BSAC sports diver qualifications there doing the theory at 40C + couped up in a class room for hrs on end!! That's some years ago.  ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Evening T7 - what a welcome you have received. You must be totally bewildered by now!!

The macho TT men seem to hijack any girlie threads. It must be because we always start the most interesting discussions!!!?! 
After all, do real men talk about shopping, chocolate and high heel boots - NO THEY DON'T.

I am certainly in favour of a girlie meet that features both retail therapy and chocolate.

PaulaTT

PS For the men reading this - my black leather, thigh length 4" heel boots look very nice but are proving difficult to wear while driving.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTotal,
you need reporting to New Scottland Yard  I can just see it:
"TT owner jailed for gbh" :'(  
scentens: 20 years behind ... the wheel  ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Daniela, but thats fine by me, 20 years is great, but will my TTR last for 500,000 miles :-/ (plus I'll be 68 by then  ) Just joking T7 i'll be 28 , and its not illegal to do what I do with womans bits either. ;D John


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> After all, do real men talk about shopping, chocolate and high heel boots - NO THEY DON'T.


There are always exceptions to the rules. I love going for shopping, especially if it involve kinky accessories and I LOVE chocolate. Although, I was eating far too much and I cut down now! Women in high heels look EXTREMELY sexy...so I love this too.

So I am not your typical kind of guy!! And of course I hate football too!


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

T7
Ttotal is telling porkies, he aint 28 closer with first attempt.
John 
You are a naughty boy Granny smack :-*


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

So I am not your typical kind of guy!! And of course I hate football too! Â [/quote]

Sorry, didnt mean to imply you were'nt a real man. Its just that I havent met many sensitive men like you before....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh my Gawd  Poor T7 has scuttled off forever, probably to buy a Corsa ;D John


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> So I am not your typical kind of guy!! And of course I hate football too! Â


I think your car interior shows you are not a typical kind of guy V... wish I had been that brave (mine is black - but it goes better if you wear a lot of pink!)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No its not Vlastan in pink, thats our Scottish Aardvark! ;D John


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

I chose black for my interior as it goes with most things, doesnt clash with anything and is slimming!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Terracotta flavoured baseball glove yum yum yum  John


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

you LICK your seats......


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> you LICK your seats......


There are some very strange people on this site!!
Maybe that is the problem with the leather peeling on one of the other threads - too much saliva!!!!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> you LICK your seats......


Of course, after you've given them a good massage that is ....... with the leather conditioner ........ makes them taste far better!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Of course, after you've given them a good massage that is ....... with the leather conditioner ........ makes them taste far better!


What does leather conditioner taste like? Strawberries & cream, a rare single malt or a bad curry after a gallon of beer.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I think your car interior shows you are not a typical kind of guy V... wish I had been that brave (mine is black - but it goes better if you wear a lot of pink!)
> 
> Â


I had a black interior before and I wanted my new car to look different. So I went for the adventurous and sporty red leather.

Do you think it will clash with my pink shirt?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Easy, but I can't lick my elbow though. Think Bash can do that, but then he's a ventriloquist.
You know there going to let me out of here soon if I'm good. : John


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> What does leather conditioner taste like? Strawberries & cream, a rare single malt or a bad curry after a gallon of beer.


Yum love the strawberries and cream stuff, trouble is, I keep leaving it in the garage when it's needed in the batroom :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I chose black for my interior as it goes with most things, doesnt clash with anything and is slimming!!


This is very true. Black is a neutral colour. But you can keep buying black for life!! And also it is a lot healthier to loose some weight!!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> This is very true. Black is a neutral colour. But you can keep buying black for life!! And also it is a lot healthier to loose some weight!! Â


Who said I needed to lose weight?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Do you think it will clash with my pink shirt?


finally the kind of TT question I can answer

yes it will clash with a pink shirt - but it's ok to clash if you do it on purpose

(maybe I could be the Trinny of the TT forum - any volunteers for Susannah??)


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> (maybe I could be the Trinny of the TT forum - any volunteers for Susannah??)


Oh no, Trinny? Someone call Lawrence ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> any volunteers for Susannah??


Me likes that name ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> I had a black interior before and I wanted my new car to look different. So I went for the adventurous and sporty red leather.
> 
> Do you think it will clash with my pink shirt?


No but a few scatter cushions will be good in the back seat specially if heart shaped and the appropriate shade of red.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> No but a few scatter cushions will be good in the back seat specially if heart shaped and the appropriate shade of red.


Carol and Linda could do some for you  Don't think there's enough room in the back of a TTC for both though!


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> any volunteers for Susannah??


I'll be a volunteer for you Susannah


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Cool - first we need to find a decent TT baseball hat.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Cool - first we need to find a decent TT baseball hat.


Well it just so happens that i've got a spare quattro baseball cap


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

I should hope so - if you really are the major audi parts guru!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

What about baseball seats ?

And what about pink cushiions..how do they look on a black sofa ?

: John


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Hello T7,

See what mess you got yourself into? You have started one of the longest threads of this forum!

BTW, what TT do you own? A TTR I hope.

TOTMBO looks smashing when she drives off with the top down.

Cheers, : :


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Monique (assume your owner reads your mails to you) thanks!

Yes am a little bit stunned - it seems like a full time job keeping up with all of the threads (and I already have one of those).

Am also somewhat amazed at how few posts actually answered the questions - instead we got onto shopping and home interiors (and high heeled footwear but I was less suprised by that!)

Anyway - my TTR is a 225 in silver with a black (goes with anything) interior (no cushions). So it looks like the one in your photo apart from the fact that I wouldn't want to park mine on a slippery rock in case it fell in the sea.... Picked it up on Friday and spent all weekend chancing it with the top down. Good job I'm short as haven't yet found a hat that will stay on at 100 without making me look like a burglar...


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Hello T7,

Reference the ball cap. The One That Must Be Obeyed and I received a gift of 2 black caps with no logos or other kitsch on them.

Do not know their source but we are having dinner with the gift givers Saturday. Will keep you posted.

You have class m'lady; Lake Silver with black interior. Stunning and understated. For those of us who have nothing more to prove! (This should bring out some flame throwers. Suit on!)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

So now we have a dwarf burglar in the family...whatever next ?  (and she sends mail to dogs ! WOW ! Mad as a hatter, so will fit in well then !!)Â ;D John


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> This is very true. Black is a neutral colour. But you can keep buying black for life!! And also it is a lot healthier to loose some weight!! Â


Sorry Paula...you said it was slimming. So I though you were on a diet!

At least I am now!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Oh yes and boys are banned no spying!!


Certainly this doesn't include me!! I am a bit "special", so you could make an exception for me!! I mean how often do you mean hot Greek men in the UK?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

I am goin shopin on sat to Bicester village, but will only wave shly and say 'hello'


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Vlastan, it looks like we'd better follow them, the plan is we'll dress up as girlies and join in,. They will never notice, I've got some of Doris's clothes and wigs. 8) John


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Sorry boys even if you dress up you will be frisked by the ladies to check that you have all the necessary attributes in all in the right places! Â ;D
> 
> Any imposters will be well and truely spanked and then sent home with an official warning!


Oh no, here comes Bash !


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

PJ,

Under these conditions...I would love to be an imposter!! ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Sorry boys even if you dress up you will be frisked by the ladies to check that you have all the necessary attributes in all in the right places! Â ;D
> 
> Any imposters will be well and truely spanked and then sent home with an official warning!


It's a good job i drive a Volkswagen and not a TT  
So it's unlikely i'll get noticed,although the idea of being frisked by the ladies does appeal to me ;D ;D ;D
Just hope Lord V doesn't appear in drag with his pimp wagon


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> It's a good job i drive a Volkswagen and not a TT
> So it's unlikely i'll get noticed,although the idea of being frisked by the ladies does appeal to me Â ;D ;D ;D
> Just hope Lord V doesn't appear in drag with his pimp wagon


I think I just wet myself with that thought ! ;D John


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well there are two ways at least, to wet ones self PJ, so take your pick, one for each !  John


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

"Vlastan in drag"....sorry but this is not an option for me!!

Frisked by the ladies....sounds more like me!! ;D


----------



## pette (May 7, 2002)

> Frisked by the ladies....sounds more like me!!


Frisked by 'me bitches' more like with that interior!
;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Anyone confirmed that T7 is actually a bird, and not in fact a bench welder from Burnley?

Some how don't envisage "Bench Welder asks Newbis questions getting this level of reponse.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Hi guys and Gals,
Had a trip to London today so haven't been on here, and WOW what happened!!

So shopping to Bicester ( and a pub lunch) brilliant, Saturdays are tricky for me but sort a date and I will do my best!

This is gonna be fun.
BL
x


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Scuse me BL , but I have the official copyright on the WOW 's around here, having paid large amounts for the privilege of owning WOW. So please let me have that particular WOW back and we'll say no more about it.  John


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

WOW! (sorry TTotal)
I just saw BLs pic and now sheâ€™s turned back into a cartoon character!
P


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

> Anyone confirmed that T7 is actually a bird, and not in fact a bench welder from Burnley?
> 
> Some how don't envisage "Bench Welder asks Newbis questions getting this level of reponse.


I think the forum just saw the word "girl" in the title, and I don't think anyone answered her questions...wahtever they were 

Steve

PS BL - nice pic ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Anyone confirmed that T7 is actually a bird, and not in fact a bench welder from Burnley?
> 
> Some how don't envisage "Bench Welder asks Newbis questions getting this level of reponse.


  cheeky b*****!

if the shopping and chocolate thread has not convinced you how about the fact that I am so rubbish at computers that I can't even post a picture of my car let alone me.....

(if someone wants to IM me with some really easy instructions i'd be grateful - i have a jpg)

how do i prove im a girl then...?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> WOW! (sorry TTotal)
> I just saw BLs pic and now sheâ€™s turned back into a cartoon character!
> P


Get off my WOW's !
Yes I saw BL too  but kept quiet, she is really quite gorgeous : and I was hoping she would be there when I went back for another look WOW !.  John


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

T7 you are going into very dangerous territory when you say that ! Stand back and wait for the barrage !
 John


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

How do y'all know it was me? I could have got that piccie from anywhere! 
BL
x


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

well whoever she is, she looks barely legal!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

8)  ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I know it is you Lisa...you can't hide from Vlastan! :-*


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> I know it is you Lisa...you can't hide from Vlastan! Â :-*


Vlastan, pack it in, you know you frighten me :'(

BL
x


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Cummon on now...how can a sweet face like me scare a little girly!! You must be joking!! :-*


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Actually V you are behaving yourself nowadays.
You must be like a pressure cooker waiting to EXPLODE into obscenities by now.   

Well done for keeping your lid on. 
BL
x


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Actually V you are behaving yourself nowadays.
> You must be like a pressure cooker waiting to EXPLODE into obscenities by now. Â
> 
> Well done for keeping your lid on.
> ...


After you told me last time, I decided to be a good boy!! You scared me a lot last time with your messages!! 

...but you don't know what I am cooking!!  :-*


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I don't think I want to know. 

BL
x


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

it can't be his brain. methinks he fried that last week and ate it with some chianti


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bicester meet with pub lunch and chocolate 
John and Vlastan dressed up: I'll bring the camera ;D 8)


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

> How do y'all know it was me? I could have got that piccie from anywhere!
> BL
> x


Well whoever it was, can you ask her if she's busy at the w/e  ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Well whoever it was, can you ask her if she's busy at the w/e Â  ;D


I asked and she says she's busy but thanks for asking. 

BL
x


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

> Paula,
> 
> Could you send me a photo of the boots please!! Perhaps I should get a pair too! Â ;D


Vlastan there you have it...see left side of my sig...those are just a few pairs from the collection! Do you like them then?


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

> I asked and she says she's busy but thanks for asking.
> 
> BL
> x


Ah well, another w/e taking brass rubbings for me then 

PJ - like the multi-coloured ones, very chic. Not sure you should have posted that pic, as right now Lord V's imagination is running riot 

Steve


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Crikey Paula those are very high!!! 

I couldn't walk upright it those.

BL
x


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

BL
If you were wearing them, I would suggest you donâ€™t walk anywhere!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Bet I have more pairs of shoes and boots , just three odd ones Pah ! ;D John


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

> Crikey Paula those are very high!!!
> 
> I couldn't walk upright it those.
> 
> ...


BL you don't always have to be upright


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> BL you don't always have to be upright


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Vlastan there you have it...see left side of my sig...those are just a few pairs from the collection! Do you like them then?


Paula...many thanks...I didn't think you were going to take a picture for me!! Top marks for the effort!! 

...but I am wondering...are they just bed accessories...or can you actually walk on them? :

The red ones are my favourites. In the next meeting could you wear them...I want to know if they match my red leather!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

How do you lot manage to keep up with these threads and go to work? Its a full time job reading them. 
Not sure that I understand what they are about, but the gist of it seems to be concerned with a meeting of girls (and men in drag) who will be wearing high heeled leather boots in various colours that match the upholstery of their TT's. Will we be expected to have matching handbags too?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I will draw the line at handbags...! Skirts , wigs, blouses yes ok , but hand bags ? Just who do you think I am ? A pervert or something ?  John


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> How do you lot manage to keep up with these threads and go to work? Its a full time job reading them.
> Not sure that I understand what they are about, but the gist of it seems to be concerned with a meeting of girls (and men in drag) who will be wearing high heeled leather boots in various colours that match the upholstery of their TT's. Will we be expected to have matching handbags too?


Paula...mathcing handbags are desirable options!! You never who pervert may try to snatch your handbag, as you walk down the street...so a handbag is usefull to bash him on the head!! ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Somehow, I don't think you boys realise the significance of a girl's handbag! They are not used as weapons but are instruments of adornment used to enhance our overall outfits.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Somehow, I don't think you boys realise the significance of a girl's handbag! They are not used as weapons but are instruments of adornment used to enhance our overall outfits.


This is very true...but when the bad man attacks you, then it can be a nice weapon to protect yourself!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Lord V I can dance all night in any of them...run...and yes they have TT meet outings!


I suggest we leave the boots out now please!! I have a foot fetish...and I am suffering now!! Â


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

good job we moved onto discussion of high heeled sandals elsewhere then V ;D

by the way it does go left when i take my hand off the wheel....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ah, so you did go wizzzzzin then, damn I'm jealous. John


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

TTotal - you have keys, you have petrol, you have TT - you dont really need an excuse - just go drive! :-*


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

John 
Message for you under fireworks.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Fireworks, what fireworks? I like fireworks ;D ;D ;D Have to be the right kind though 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sorry Gran, been busy at work here. I'm off to look at your fireworks then, speak in a jif...J x


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> good job we moved onto discussion of high heeled sandals elsewhere then V Â ;D
> 
> by the way it does go left when i take my hand off the wheel....


Finally, it took a while...but thanks for answering this!!


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

vlastan, it must be the greek charm


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> vlastan, it must be the greek charm


It always works...as you know for yourself. We Greek boyz are always in demand!! ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

its hard work you must be fighting the hunneys off 
do you think this post will beat your a**l post?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

My postings were unique!! Were controversial...and touched a very sensitive part of the body...the ANUS! 

This is just a good laugh thread!


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

of course so far


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Somehow, I don't think you boys realise the significance of a girl's handbag! They are not used as weapons but are instruments of adornment used to enhance our overall outfits.


Also used to store battery operated toys from Anne Summers ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> It always works...as you know for yourself. We Greek boyz are always in demand!! Â ;D


Yeah,down at the local kebab house


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

chilli sauce sir?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Steady mate there's 2 of those geeks I mean Greeks here, and they usually are packing something (fudge !) ;D John


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Steady mate there's 2 of those geeks I mean Greeks here, and they usually are packing something (fudge !) Â ;D John


Lord V and ?


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

vlastan we shall need to form a greek TTOC army to fight them off


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Lord V and the other guy, you know , with the TT !Look up, he's there !  and pointing something....
Phew its alright, it was just a kebab ! ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

no donna for you John ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No chance mate ! We're English and my mate here is a Major !


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

a major in what


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You couldnt do a nice chicken and chips to go ?
I'm starved (The major will probably have Roast Duck)


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

This aint KFC, kebebs only  ketchup, mayonaise, chilli sause, salad?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Okeedokee, innit !
2 largekeebobs with chilllllli extra salad
2 flatwarm cokes

keep the change , get yerself a metaxa ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

with or without salmonella (sp) sir?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Listen Stavros, I have seen your kitchen, rats the size of Athens wild cats , those raisins in the cake, I know its rats shit, you cant frighten me ! I demand salmonella and CjD and dysentry , come on its a greek restaurant (stop pi$$ing in the hand basin while I'm talking) I demand foodpoisoning its my right as a starving hungry drunken Englishman! Whats your mate doing with that sheeps arse, that is disgusting ! If I'm not violently sick and projectile vomiting within 10 minutes I'll want to know why .


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

TTotal......were you sniffing petrol again last night. When I left this post it was nice and refined. There were the ladies discussing the merits of leather knee highs and hand bags and what happens - it degenerates as soon as the lovely ladies leave the building! Shame on you guys! :

Have to say John isn't that bike a tad close to the TT...one gust of strong wind or one nasty passer by and it could be in the bay being nursed :'(


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> BL you don't always have to be upright


Oh I see, silly me 

BL
x


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Now dont start on me, trouble is now we have a load of girls you start becoming bossy and next thing is we have one running this forum (Cowers under his desk)
My luvrly Triumph was only posing there for the photograph, and anyway Paula, this was taken on my drive well off the public's access ! :-*John


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Whats the point of having a classic bike like a Triumph, but having a modern day version??
Surely it's gotta be a Bonneville to be cool.

BL
x


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Lady, what on earth doyou know about mens things...

I am 48 and been riding British Bikes since before you were born.
I have had

BSA 17
BSA A10
Triumph Toger 90
Triumph T120
Triumph TR6P
BSA B40
BSA D125
Triumph Sprint ST 955 2001
Triumph Sprint ST 955 2003
Plus loads of Yamaha Honda and others i have even forgotten.

Modern bikes have things that are necessary

Brakes
Steering
Lights
Handling
Decent Equipment
and POwer

Thats why you drive a proper car isnt it ?

Mmmmmmmmmmm , goodmorning ! ;D John


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Well I hold a full motorcycle licensee and used to ride on the back of a Bonneville, but rode a Virago myself.

Yep, you're right I know nothing about bikes apart how to ride one. Rumbled again. 
BL
x


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

Mmmmmmm men on fast bikes :


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

mmmmm women.......

with or without bikes. fast or otherwise (the bikes or the women.....)


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

fast and loose :


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

PJ,

Can you add some thigh highs to your booties picture please.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

with some legs in them ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm women with knee boots and skimpy little dresses and lots of curves in the right places  yummy


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

What's the matter with you lot today? 
Calm down and take deep breaths.

BL
x


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

"ooooooooooooooohhhhhhhh Matron" :


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

ooooohhhhhh suit you madam! ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Maybe....will black leather with stainless steel heel and buckle around the top do you...


Buckets of cold water are going to be needed. It's a good job V is busying himself elsewhere!!!!!!!!!!!
BL
x Â


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

BL, it's all your fault, you know you shouldn't have taken the day off work. ;D ;D 

ALI


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

> What's the matter with you lot today?
> Calm down and take deep breaths.
> 
> BL
> x


BL, it's all your fault, you know you shouldn't have taken the day off!! ;D  

BL, the above is how my last post should have looked like.

ALI


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Buckets of cold water are going to be needed. It's a good job V is busying himself elsewhere!!!!!!!!!!!
> BL
> x Â


I am here now...for only for a short while. I will be fairly busy today and tomorrow, so I won't be able to contribute to this "mad" discussion!!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

BL you've just made me laugh out loud in front of everyone in the office Â   :-[ What happened to your sig pic Â  I was one of the lucky few who caught a glimpse of the original picture   I think you've just shattered a few peoples dreams .... even Lord V's!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

What y'mean what happened to it. Are you taking the piss or what?  ;D

BL
x


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

taking the piss ..... out of a Lady ..... of course not. I think she's very attractive. We could Christen her 'LADY V' of the TT forum !

Cheers Paul


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

BL...I have to admit...I am in love with your latest photo!! You look so good...so much better than me!! ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

This is me on my recent holiday in Cyprus.
BL
x


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

And you guys wondered why you haven't been invited on the girly shopping trip!

How are us girls meant to replenish our boots, handbags, and other leather-wear if you lot are going to have your tongues hanging out....

and how would you be able to answer the "does my bum look big in this?" question when we are trying on boots in skimpy little dresses ??...


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Actually that was gonna be my next question

Does my bum look big in this???

You can be honest.

BL
x


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

OMG  You've changed again! This is more scary than TT total's Doll! ;D

I just hope V's not about, that's all......

 Paul.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Seems he's already about ..... Hi V ;D

BL - You will get a reputation as a bit of a flasher  Can we have the first pic back to make me laugh again, she looked so pleased with herself


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I think I'm in love  : ;D

Choices, choices, choices....which fold do I use first ???


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Actually that was gonna be my next question
> 
> Does my bum look big in this???
> 
> ...


Actually NO!! Just the bikini is too big for you!! Try to get a G-string next time...and you will look gorgeous!!

Also check your IM!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Lads - the TT girlie meet is NOT to be missed, I've seen the pictures!

PJ - it's obviously not you in the TT Girlie group pic as none of them would fit into those tight boots you own Â ;D 

You'd better stay away from too much of that Chocolate, or else you know what happens!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

Too many Big Macs IMO.

Is that a bike she is on...jez it must suffering badly!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

It was a stool from the pool bar area I'll have you know.
BL
x


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Absolutely hilarious!!! But everyone at work wants to know:

1. Why I'm not doing any work (no change there)

2. WTF I keep laughing at!

BL, is the girl in the photo also busy at the weekend? 

Steve


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> I think I'm in love  : ;D
> 
> Choices, choices, choices....which fold do I use first ???


I have an idea 8)
Can you fart and give me a clue ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

BL - that is scary...


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

on Nov 5th, 2002, 3:23pm, garyc wrote:Anyone confirmed that T7 is actually a bird, and not in fact a bench welder from Burnley?

Some how don't envisage "Bench Welder asks Newbis questions getting this level of reponse.

RE from T7

" cheeky b*****!

if the shopping and chocolate thread has not convinced you how about the fact that I am so rubbish at computers that I can't even post a picture of my car let alone me.....

(if someone wants to IM me with some really easy instructions i'd be grateful - i have a jpg)

how do i prove im a girl then...? "

This statement gave it away T7...you must be a girl!

"I am so rubbish at computers" 

Still don't know if you a bench welding girl though...ha!


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Well, I've just read the entire thread and true to the old cliche, women really can talk for hours and communicate absolutely nothing  ;D

Mind you, this has been encouraged by a horny bunch of married men whom I'm convinced are reading this thread with one hand on their keyboard and their other hand frimly grasped around their......


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

mouse?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

Is the answer Mouse?

Probably in some instances...myself excluded of course.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

(T)Horney - how dare you! I'm not married!!

Young, free and single and actively sitting here waiting for the right girl to come along  (yeah, like thats gonna happen!)


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> (T)Horney - how dare you! I'm not married!!
> 
> Young, free and single and actively sitting here waiting for the right girl to come along  (yeah, like thats gonna happen!)


So I'm right about the other thing then...........


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

T7/BL - As you've achieved a record in the TT forum longest reply stakes with your 'new girl asks'... thread, and briefly flashed us a pic of yourself (and made us laugh out loud at other pics!) give us some clues, what's the reason behind 'barely Legal' ( 8))


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

T7 .....spooky re the same answer!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Well, I've just read the entire thread and true to the old cliche, women really can talk for hours and communicate absolutely nothing  ;D
> 
> Mind you, this has been encouraged by a horny bunch of married men whom I'm convinced are reading this thread with one hand on their keyboard and their other hand frimly grasped around their......


But who said that we are trying to communicate any messages! It is just a time wasting thread to pass the time!

...and I am not horny...just having a laugh!!


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

hehehe. I was expecting indignation and denial - I got both ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> T7/BL - As you've achieved a record in the TT forum longest reply stakes with your 'new girl asks'... thread, and briefly flashed us a pic of yourself (and made us laugh out loud at other pics!) give us some clues, what's the reason behind 'barely Legal' ( 8))


PaulSTT - you do realise that BL and I are not the same person....? you defn have not seen a picture of me because i don't know how to post one.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> hehehe. I was expecting indignation and denial - I got both Â ;D


At least you must be very happy that we took the time to reply to you!!  We could have told you to P**s off...but we are a friendly bunch!! ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> PaulSTT - you do realise that BL and I are not the same person....? you defn have not seen a picture of me because i don't know how to post one.


T7...if you wish you can send me your photo and I can host it for you!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I still think BL holds the record for the longest thread of this type with "Bloke in a TT". Obviously Lord V holds the longest ever thread with "why english women like Anal sex".

;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Has someone been slipping bromide into your tea then V?


Who knows? I just try to keep away from boots and feet, and I seem to be managing well!! ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I still think BL holds the record for the longest thread of this type with "Bloke in a TT". Obviously Lord V holds the longest ever thread with "why english women like Anal sex".
> 
> ;D ;D


Sorry mate...but I have to correct you!!

It was "Why English women DON'T like Anal Sex"


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> I still think BL holds the record for the longest thread of this type with "Bloke in a TT". Obviously Lord V holds the longest ever thread with "why english women don't like Anal sex".
> 
> ;D ;D


Crikey more blasts from the past, the answer to the Barely legal question is on that thread if you can find it ;D.
I enjoyed another blast from the past earlier in the Turbocentre thread earlier today where Kev Powell had put a link to the old forum when I was known as No-diddly, I'd forgotton about my previous persona. I was very prim and proper, I've been corrupted since. ;D

BL
x


----------



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

BL

So now it's "plenty-of-diddly" huh?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> And it was T7 that started this thread!


Yep all credit to T7.
What is this thread about anyway? can someone remind me?
BL
x


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> BL
> 
> So now it's "plenty-of-diddly" huh?


No I'm still clueless ???, but now I'm having a laugh. ;D ;D

BL :-*
x


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> And it was T7 that started this thread!


I know it was T7 that started this thread...I was merely pointing out that in

PaulSTT Posted on: Today at 3:31pm 


> T7/BL - As you've achieved a record in the TT forum longest reply stakes with your 'new girl asks'... thread, and briefly flashed us a pic of yourself (and made us laugh out loud at other pics!) give us some clues, what's the reason behind 'barely Legal'


he was incorrect :  ;D



> Sorry mate...but I have to correct you!!
> 
> It was "Why English women DON'T like Anal Sex"


And Vlastan    : :-* :-X


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

> Yep all credit to T7.
> What is this thread about anyway? can someone remind me?
> BL
> x


Dunno but the slightest hint that there might be a flash of a g-string and it brings them all out BL


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

BL, can i come to the girlie meet


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> PaulSTT - you do realise that BL and I are not the same person....? you defn have not seen a picture of me because i don't know how to post one.


  Yep, I know you're two different people 

Took me a while to get my sig pic working (is normally the Spaceman) but I have shown the real thing, a couple of times....

So We'll await further pics of TT's and their cool owners 8) !


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> BL, can i come to the girlie meet


I think we'd look good together, why not!
BL
x


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

( frigging hell that would be a scary site)    
BL
x


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

lmao ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

( what does IMAO mean) ??? ???
BL
x


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

What a happy couple we'd make!! ;D
BL
x


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

laughing my ass off


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> laughing my ass off


I think that's at least the third time I've asked what that means, I thought you had put IMAO, it wouldn't had made any difference though I am rubbish at remembering the meanings.
;D
BL
x


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

its probably time we double check Jae has enough disk space for us to continue this thread 

BTW - noone ever uses the softtop cover because it has to be fitted manually. in the winter, you might need to raise / lower the hood in a hurry depending on the weather. Don't worry, most traffic lights give you enough time for either manouvre.......

Last night was bloody brilliant - driving around Cardiff & Taffs Well, heaters on, seats warm, 14.5 degrees outside, roof down, music blaring watching everyone's fireworks and having a cracking time. Lost count the number of times there were flashes behind me and I thought it was the Old Bill pulling me over


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

BL, which dentist do you use? can i have the number?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hello ladies, missed you all day. Boy you've all been busy , over 90 e-mails telling me that there may be "something of interest" No . certainly nothing of interest here to look at !

Why have you all gone ugly ?

Have you all had bugger all to do today ? : John

PS anyone seen my Granny ?


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Good Evening all
John did you want me. ???
Granny


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Hello ladies, missed you all day. Boy you've all been busy , over 90 e-mails telling me that there may be "something of interest" No . certainly nothing of interest here to look at !
> 
> Why have you all gone ugly ?
> 
> ...


Who are you calling ugly?
Wheres your photo then?
BL
x


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I can get V to do it I think, give me a mo.......


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

John
Evening BL
Are you deaf John i've been shouting of you on the pot hole.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Granny , I done sumfink norty agen ...check the pot holes !! John ;D ;D ;D


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

There was no way I was going to be able to not post on this one - the thread has just got too big and tempting.

Welcome T7.

TT ownership is awesome. (Although I did go mad 6 4 months ago and sell my 2nd TT) - But I am making amends and the next one arrives in a matter of weeks.....

Enjoy and enjoy...TT and the Forum.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Giles, sorry old boy, GET ORF ! Afraid you have to be stark staring bonkers , raving mad, looopy etc to play on this thread. In fact half of them have been taken away in a yellow van this afternoon.  John (Hello Sailor! )


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sorry mate, just read your bit again, welcome in !
"went mad 64 months ago " love it, Giles you are in !
;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D John


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Yeah I lost it a long time ago ..... and the TT arrrffff ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> its probably time we double check Jae has enough disk space for us to continue this thread
> 
> BTW - noone ever uses the softtop cover because it has to be fitted manually. in the winter, you might need to raise / lower the hood in a hurry depending on the weather. Don't worry, most traffic lights give you enough time for either manouvre.......
> 
> Last night was bloody brilliant - driving around Cardiff & Taffs Well, heaters on, seats warm, 14.5 degrees outside, roof down, music blaring watching everyone's fireworks and having a cracking time. Lost count the number of times there were flashes behind me and I thought it was the Old Bill pulling me over


  I'm impressed anyone even remembers that I asked some questions after all this lot! thx for the ansa

I also went out for the free fireworks but was raining in Guildford so had to keep top up - had my burglar hat all ready as well....(hm need smiley with burglar hat please)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi T7, your little topic still runs ! Been a bit quiet here,but now you are back, wait for the bees to come back to the honeypot !  John


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

A true likeness no doubt !Can I give you the keys ? I have got to go home , had enough fun for the day and supper is calling (from the can) ! ;D John


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

dont think i'll post anymore on here seems we have upset people :-/


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just a bit of fun. Oh well it will be all forgotten tomorrow, it is amazing though what a bit of fresh perfume can do to us chaps ! Nite mate .


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

flame suit is on ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

Good to see mr Muscle wearing a suit and not bopping around in his soiled underpants with a bottle of some foul smelling floor cleaner


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It's deadly to stay away for two days: too much reading to do 
Paula, you have IM


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Time to join the leather-girl-brigade: leather jeans until April now to keep the rear warm  ;D ;D


----------

